# Looking for share bareboat or skipered sail in BVI



## Gustave (Feb 3, 2012)

We are a couple (59 myself and 51 my wife) looking for share cost and tasks on a chartered bareboat or skippered sailboat at BVI along a week next April (preference on 22 but negoatiable).
I had wide experience sailing in in South America.


----------



## drhoward20 (Aug 29, 2012)

i am interested share howard 6054680176


----------

